# just smoked in my modified char-broil



## heliboydoesbbq (May 22, 2009)

OK so I'm a FNG to smookin BUT I have loved  it since I was a wee bain.

I was a raft guide for 6 endless summers (read as 12 seasons back to back) I utilised a dutch oven a lot! I also cooked over the open coals A lot!
I saw my first REAL smoker in Texas and was hooked. Soo I was turning everyting Isaw into smokers.. Fridges, old oil tanks,drums, propane tanks, the odd abandoned airplane or two,.., even the pet cat. (no really) 

All I got is a char-Broil Grill that my father in-law gave to us a few years back. 
I was determined to make it a smoker.. its a Lowes brand with Zero tolerance for low heat really.. I added a baffle palate in the back to reduce the departure of presious smoke. and I remove the right grill and "flavorisor" to put the wood chip device on the burners.  

To date I've smoked 15-20 baby backs,several briskets, several spatchcocked chickens a couple of turkeys, 

and TONIGHT my first fatty and those japinoe and cream cheeze thinigs with a beer can chicken .. 

BUT  its very very tempremental as the wind ... any wind will kill the temp,,. the smokin part is on the primary burner(out of 4) set on WAY low. the first batch of chunks and chips ( a mix works best) is great, the second batch usually takes way too long to catch and start smokin.  so here it goes.. life is good!


----------



## richoso1 (May 22, 2009)

Welcome to he SMF, enjoy your holiday weekemd. It's all good my friend.


----------



## irishteabear (May 22, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.  Thanks for sharing qview with us.  Nice job!


----------



## jdt (May 22, 2009)

welcome, got to spend a little time in your neck of the woods last year, nice country, can't wait to get back.


----------



## bassman (May 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  Qview right out of the gate!  I'm impressed.


----------



## waysideranch (May 22, 2009)

Very nice.  Sweet.


----------



## dadwith4daughters (May 22, 2009)

Welcome! Good mod on your Charbroil. And I noticed the can with the Brit flag. Jolly good!


----------



## billbo (May 22, 2009)

Welcome heliboy! Looks like your doing good. Nice smoke ring on that fattie! I also look at everything I see as a potential smoker, I just don't have the tools ar skills to make it happen.


----------



## jjrokkett (May 22, 2009)

Welcome Heli - Way to start out with the qview!


----------



## heliboydoesbbq (May 22, 2009)

Pa with four.. its a Kiwi Flag actually but I'm not particular. And after three posts I figured out how to make the pictures better, bigger, with more cowbell.. 


The Mod is just a piece of 14g steel that is cut with in 1/8th inch of the sides and top of the rear of the CBroil. I can use one burner on the lowest setting and still have to turn it up later, like wise I take out the left side grill and flavorizor panels and put the chip tray right on the burners. 

I only have problems when I try to light the 2nd round of chip and chunks at the 1/2 usually takes way to much heat to get going and the smoke prefomance in lacking for awhile. suggestions? I'm going to prelight them next time on the side burner I think.

I monitor the temp inside with the unrealable factory thermo and a second slow soak type thermo filling the hole where the roti attachment would have gone. 

Cheers !!

May the Smoke be with you!


----------

